# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > The 3D Printed Prosthetic Initiative >  3d printers for prosthetics

## feridun

Dear Sir & Madam

I m seeking 3d printer for prosthetics AK and BK sockets 1000 pcs in one year.
I need ; 
-          Scanner
-          Software
-          3D printing

I need advice 3D printer

----------


## curious aardvark

what are AK and BK sockets ? 

Also what budget do you have ? scanners are not cheap, at least for anything that might actually work.

----------

